
Show HN: Let your friends add songs to you playlist. One Spotify. Many DJs - paulgc
https://gotanyjungle.com
======
paulgc
Because when you're at the park playing music, everyone should be able to add
the songs!

Here's a playlist for all you good people. Add me some songs

[https://gotanyjungle.com/quick-hound-18](https://gotanyjungle.com/quick-
hound-18)

And listen along at home

[https://open.spotify.com/user/slartybartfast/playlist/1zta1T...](https://open.spotify.com/user/slartybartfast/playlist/1zta1Tj2zUtMoZB4cr0iuJ)

~~~
medwezys
Should be a good test for how the platform scales if it makes it to the home
page. Good luck!

~~~
paulgc
Haha - Thanks man!

